# Αποτελέσματα Χρήσης



## Lizzy (Mar 27, 2011)

Καλησπέρα,
Θεωρείτε πιο σωστό το 

business year results ή το profit loss account?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

Πήγα να ψάξω στην Wikipedia το *profit and loss statement* και με πήγε εδώ, που έχει κι άλλες επιλογές. Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις. Ή μένεις στο δικό μου.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2011)

Δες κι εδώ: λογαριασμός αποτελεσμάτων χρήσης.


----------

